# Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Sat March 18th



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2017)

Wax that paint or leave that rust be for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, March 18th. Meet up @~9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Head out ~10am for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!


----------



## the2finger (Mar 4, 2017)

Oh boye!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Oh boye!



You finally gonna make a FF ride?? Been a while...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2017)

And please bring locks and chains to lock up bikes!! Its mandatory!!! Please!! Please!!


----------



## the2finger (Mar 4, 2017)

Rain grandkids got us boff sick more rain


----------



## the2finger (Mar 4, 2017)

How about this "dude" with his lock


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2017)

Will he be riding on your handlebars like 1982.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 5, 2017)

The F-86 is up there


----------



## King Louie (Mar 7, 2017)

Just realized I am going to Disneyland that day ☹️


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Just realized I am going to Disneyland that day ☹️



Boo......but yay!!! See you next month.


----------



## 58tornado (Mar 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Boo......but yay!!! See you next month.



I'm in on this ride!!


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 10, 2017)

The bicycle bridge is the SAME bridge built and used by the Old Red Cars. The bridge was  BUILT in 1907.   110 years ago !!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2017)

See you there!


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 10, 2017)

Here is the Duarte bike path  as it looked in 1924, used as the Pacific Electric Monrovia-Glendora line.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2017)

hellshotrods said:


> Here is the Duarte bike path  as it looked in 1924, used as the Pacific Electric Monrovia-Glendora line.
> 
> View attachment 434346




Cool pics, thanks for posting, Dave


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2017)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 434339






hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 434340






hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 434341






hellshotrods said:


> The bicycle bridge is the SAME bridge built and used by the Old Red Cars. The bridge was  BUILT in 1907.   110 years ago !!!!
> 
> View attachment 434342






hellshotrods said:


> Here is the Duarte bike path  as it looked in 1924, used as the Pacific Electric Monrovia-Glendora line.
> 
> View attachment 434346




So....we gonna see you at this month's ride? It's been a while


----------



## the2finger (Mar 10, 2017)

Shoot I have a Shelby club meeting the morning of the 18th


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> So....we gonna see you at this month's ride? It's been a while




>>>>>    http://www.socalcarculture.com/Images/031817BonitaHigh.pdf  <<<<<<<<


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2017)

hellshotrods said:


> >>>>>    http://www.socalcarculture.com/Images/031817BonitaHigh.pdf  <<<<<<<<




Maybe next month?....or anytime really. Actually Rick (rickyd) is coming to town the weekend of April 1st and we're planning to ride around town. LMK if you can make it


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2017)

So my Sweetie and I are staying in Monrovia Friday and Saturday celebrating our 29th Anniversary. 3/18/88
We're bringing bikes and going on the ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> So my Sweetie and I are staying in Monrovia Friday and Saturday celebrating our 29th Anniversary. 3/18/88
> We're bringing bikes and going on the ride.
> View attachment 434821



Awesome!


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 11, 2017)

I wasn't born yet in 1988. Congrats and many more years to follow...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> I wasn't born yet in 1988. Congrats and many more years to follow...



Damn I feel old...


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 11, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> So my Sweetie and I are staying in Monrovia Friday and Saturday celebrating our 29th Anniversary. 3/18/88
> We're bringing bikes and going on the ride.
> View attachment 434821




Mark....29 years !!!!  You don't even look that old.!!      1988 Did you get married while you were in High School ????


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2017)

hellshotrods said:


> Mark....29 years !!!!  You don't even look that old.!!      1988 Did you get married while you were in High School ????




My Sweetie is younger than I but we both graduated high school in the 80s
Edison high school class of 1982 for me...



Recent picture at a wedding we just attended


----------



## Intense One (Mar 12, 2017)

Wish I lived closer to my Cali roots.....id be cruisin' with your posse, too!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 12, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> I wasn't born yet in 1988. Congrats and many more years to follow...



Young blood!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2017)

Bumping this up! Who's rollin' with us? Feel free to drop by for a lil Hair of the Dog before the ride. Lord knows I'll need it...


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Damn I feel old...




Im just kidding on the birth date.. Im going to make you feel worst..  Im actually 49 (1968) and have a 28yr son. My wife wasnt born yet in 1988..


----------



## mrg (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 436659
> *
> IS THIS what I am missing out on ?????
> 
> "Hey boys,......let me do a little dance for you .."*















Yes, that, and a whole lot more…


----------



## Cory (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm picking up "The Hippy" at 9am Saturday and heading up there. Good times will be had!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks like we're gonna have a pretty good crowd tomorrow! If you've been _thinking _about coming up and joining us...stop thinking and DO IT! Load up that bike and roll with us tomorrow morning at 9:00am. Stands up at 10:00 SHARP! And yes, that goes for me too


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2017)

Bright and early, ready to ride!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 18, 2017)

Hippy Mike for president!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2017)

I took it easy last night and am already up and pulling bikes out. Gonna grab a cup of coffee and get ready. See you guys there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 18, 2017)

Next time guys. Today my daughter turns 14 and she requested Beauty and the Beast over Birthday Ride. What are these kids thinking? Be safe... and we pray for no flats... amen..


----------



## the2finger (Mar 18, 2017)

My wife is dragging me to that this afternoon. At least I'll get a chance to nap


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 18, 2017)

A couple more pics of the ride.. Great day with the Foothill Flyers!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2017)

I took a few; but had such a great time I hardly pulled my phone out...









A great time with the Foothill Flyers as usual.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like another great ride guys. I don't see Desiree.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 18, 2017)

Another great ride it was!
A big thank you to all the folks that came out, first timers and regulars alike 
Big ups to @horizonblue for "most miles"...did you clock a century today??
Last but not least, a Happy Anniversary to Mark & Janice, thank you for spending your day out there on the road with us


----------



## Cory (Mar 18, 2017)

All smiles today, cheeks hurt by the end of the ride from all the laughs. Thanks!














Rode my 81 King Sting today. Was nice having some gears, almost felt like I was cheating.


----------



## horizonblue (Mar 18, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Another great ride it was!
> A big thank you to all the folks that came out, first timers and regulars alike
> Big ups to @horizonblue for "most miles"...did you clock a century today??
> Last but not least, a Happy Anniversary to Mark & Janice, thank you for spending your day out there on the road with us




thanks @rustjunkie  had a great time. Didn't have a way to keep track of miles but checking the map round trip I should have came in right around a century. Plus I always get lost so that added a couple miles. @fordmike65 sorry I didn't get a chance to say goodbye and thanks. had to start heading back. man I need to learn how to post, I'm not very good at this


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 18, 2017)

horizonblue said:


> thanks @rustjunkie  had a great time. Didn't have a way to keep track of miles but checking the map round trip I should have came in right around a century. Plus I always get lost so that added a couple miles. @fordmike65 sorry I didn't get a chance to say goodbye and thanks. had to start heading back. man I need to learn how to post, I'm not very good at this



Cool. Posting is like riding a bike..Once you start, you get better....and never forget.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2017)

Always a fun ride! Good times had by all im sure.thanks for a great day everyone.@horizonblue you are the man with the long distance award !


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2017)

horizonblue said:


> thanks @rustjunkie  had a great time. Didn't have a way to keep track of miles but checking the map round trip I should have came in right around a century. Plus I always get lost so that added a couple miles. @fordmike65 sorry I didn't get a chance to say goodbye and thanks. had to start heading back. man I need to learn how to post, I'm not very good at this



I was wondering where you were at lunch! I was gonna offer you a ride home! LMK next time and I totally will. Just catch me before the margaritas and beer start flowing. I still can't believe you rode a Schwinn Wasp 45 miles ONE WAY!!!:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2017)

We missed you today Louie! See you next month!

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Mar 18, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Looks like another great ride guys. I don't see Desiree.




Thanks for noticing @rollfaster 
unfortunately I was unable to make this ride. Next month!


----------



## Boris (Mar 18, 2017)

horizonblue said:


> thanks @rustjunkie  had a great time. Didn't have a way to keep track of miles but checking the map round trip I should have came in right around a century. Plus I always get lost so that added a couple miles. @fordmike65 sorry I didn't get a chance to say goodbye and thanks. had to start heading back. man I need to learn how to post, I'm not very good at this




WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrg (Mar 18, 2017)

Seems like it's all up hill in Monrovia but another fun ride with the footHILL flyers, see ya next time!


----------



## King Louie (Mar 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> We missed you today Louie! See you next month!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



Family day at Disneyland but for sure next month !


----------



## the2finger (Mar 19, 2017)

Don't let mike talk you into going to the airport


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Don't let mike talk you into going to the airport



I was tempted to. It's a fun ride! Maybe next month


----------



## the2finger (Apr 13, 2017)

Who is running the ride this Saturday?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 13, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Who is running the ride this Saturday?




YOU!


----------



## the2finger (Apr 13, 2017)

Good we're staying horizontal!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Good we're staying horizontal!


----------

